# State of the Union to pre-empt "Lost" Season premiere



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Found these two items today and wanted everyone to have as big a heads-up as possible.

Normally, Presidential press conferences and other addresses don't bother me, but this one take the cake:

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2010/01/07/politics/politicalhotsheet/entry6068415.shtml

First read about it here:

http://scifiwire.com/2010/01/everything-you-need-to-kn-3.php

Where you can also view a 8:15 summary of Seasons 1-5.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This is early enough notice for the Lost premier to be moved to a different night. I thought the State of the Union address was usually in January.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The man has no sense of priorities.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> This is early enough notice for the Lost premier to be moved to a different night. I thought the State of the Union address was usually in January.


It's all about the Health Reform Bill. He wants it passed before he gives his speech. Hence, "Lost" gets preempted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

See, Lost shoulda just stayed on Wednesday!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Takes the cake? So POTUS should schedule his speeches around TV shows?

Plus you changed the word "may" in the CBS blog report to a "to" in your thread topic. That is bad.



> After an eventful first year in office, President Obama _*may*_ deliver his first State of the Union address on Feb. 2, to the dismay of fans of the television show "Lost."
> 
> The final season premiere of the ABC drama is slated to air that evening, prompting its avid watchers to launch a protest on Twitter against the _*potential*_ scheduling conflict.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

What? I can't hear anything from the sound of things whooshing over people's heads.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

ElJay said:


> Takes the cake? So POTUS should schedule his speeches around TV shows?


This.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Update:

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/08/us/politics/AP-US-Obama-State-of-the-Union.html

This is serious business you know.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

The Producers of LOST just posted on Twitter that the White House has moved the State of the Union.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stark said:


> The Producers of LOST just posted on Twitter that the White House has moved the State of the Union.


Well, I don't know what the deal is with current plans, but it was never scheduled for Lost Day. That was just one day they were considering.

But I guess if they chose another day instead and the Lost producers want to declare victory, more power to them!


----------

